# the vet's office has been a nightmare come true



## ratsoff2ya (Aug 19, 2013)

i took penny in to get a lump on her neck checked out. it appeared overnight and after doing some reading i was pretty certain it was just an abscess but being that i’ve only had rats for three weeks i wanted to be 100% certain. i was slightly panicky when i googled “small animal hospital long beach” so my first mistake was calling the first hospital that appeared in the search results. if i had looked at yelp i would have seen that this place notoriously provides substandard care, but i guess i had to learn the hard way.

i was running late for my appointment this morning so i called a half hour beforehand and they were fine to reschedule it a little bit later. when i showed up i still had to sit in the waiting room for nearly a half hour before the doctor called my name. i was ushered into the exam room where i waited another ten minutes. penny seemed to be a little nervous but she let me scratch behind her ears without cowering in fear so i took that as a good sign.

so finally the doctor came in and asked what the problem was. i explained that a lump had appeared overnight and i was pretty sure it was an abscess but wanted to make sure since rats are prone to tumors. he asked how old penny was, and i told him she’s just over two months. when he stuck his hand in the box she was in (i’m poor and don’t have a travel cage just yet), she tried to run away. i told him that she was still getting used to being handled. he said he’d take her in the back where they have something to restrain her so she wouldn’t bite him - he was very vague about the whole thing, and he basically just ignored me when told him that penny has never even come close to biting anyone. this was my first red flag - it’s clear he wasn’t used to handling rats. my second red flag was when he asked what sex penny was as he was leaving the room with her. being that she didn’t have giant testicles hanging off her like _all male rats _it’s pretty easy to tell. i didn’t say anything though.

i waited a few minutes before he came back and told me that they’d have to “gas her a little bit” to test the lump. this seemed totally excessive but i’ve never had rats before so i just went with it, even though it made me uncomfortable. he told me to come back after 2pm to pick her up.

i showed up at 2 to pick up penny. unfortunately i wasn’t able to take her home because THEY LOST HER. the vet said that the lump was an abscess and as they were draining it, she “got away from them” and ran to the narrow space between the wall and the counter. they had set up a small carrier with food and water in it on one side because “she has to eat eventually!” the carrier is not a trap though; she could theoretically just grab food from it and go back into her hiding space. on top of that, the other side of the counter isn’t totally blocked off so she could easily escape out that way. i asked him to properly block it off so that wouldn’t happen, and he said he didn’t want to scare her, which makes zero freaking sense. 

essentially they were taking no precautions to make sure she didn’t get out of that confined area and into something dangerous and they were totally freaking cavalier about it. i was just in shock when he told me this so i didn’t really say much while i was there (i called back later and gave them an earful). i asked him to give me a call when they got her and he said, “yeah, hopefully it’s today! if she doesn’t come out by the time we close, i’m sure she’ll come out when it’s quieter.”

like he was just going to leave this unresolved and clock out without my baby being safe and sound.
like i’m just going to sit patiently for an indefinite amount of time before i see penny again.

on top of that, if they were gassing her (the reason i had to leave her there in the first place) how the **** did she get away from them? part of me thinks she got away from him as soon as he took her back there and he made up some dumb excuse to bide some time.

when i called an hour later i told them that they needed to properly block off that space behind the counter, that they needed to put something on top of the cage to make sure she wasn’t able to just crawl over it, that they really should be using a humane trap to make sure that she was caught when she ventured into the cage, that this is totally unacceptable and i will not let them close down the hospital for the day without this being resolved. the vet tech was obviously very nice and asked what penny’s favorite foods were so they could lure her out successfully. she said she would go check on penny right then and give me a call back to update me. that was nearly two and a half hours ago.

i just called again and i’ve been on hold for over fifteen minutes.

*so, if you live in the long beach, ca area - DO NOT TAKE YOUR ANIMALS TO SIGNAL HILL ANIMAL HOSPITAL. *i made the stupid mistake of not researching the hospital because i was panicked about the lump on penny’s neck. now penny and i are paying for it with this horrible, stressful experience.


----------



## YourSoJelly (Apr 22, 2013)

Ugh! I'm so sorry for what you and Penny girl are going through! Its such a shame when vets act like they know what's going on. I'm sure you could go for a lawsuit on that... When you find Penny, please keep us updated and post pictures of the cutie!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

keep us posted! and dont pay that bill!


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

I hope they find your rat. This might be a better Vet for the next time.

Long Beach Animal Hospital
3816 E. Aneheim Street
Long Beach, CA 90804
(562) 434-9966


----------



## ratsoff2ya (Aug 19, 2013)

just got a call from them - the vet will be busy for the next hour due to an emergency call and then "hopefully she'll come by then". SERIOUSLY?! i have been pretty polite throughout this whole thing but they have reached the end of my patience. apparently they were still planning on leaving her unattended all night.

just told them that if i don't hear from him by 6:45 i'm going over there and refusing to leave until i have my rat. there's no way in **** they're going to leave her overnight. 

i can't believe this is happening. how could any place be so unprofessional?


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

LAWSUIT! LAWSUIT LAWSUIT LAWSUIT!!! Tell them that you are going to get your lawyer involved!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Why don't they have you back there is my question? My dog is very skittish and when she tried to get out of the kennel post-surgery (nothing major requiring much, she was just coming out of anaesthetic to come home) they allowed me to come back there and coax her down.


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

Poor Penny!! Poor you!!

Hope she is found safely soon!!

And do NOT give them a single nickel!!!


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh gosh. I hope you get her back soon. I had to deal with a bad vet for Ruby before and I plan to never go bak there again. My vet pretty much man handled my Rube and she squealed so loud that I almost cried and eventually just held her thro out the whole check up so he couldn't make her squeal like that again. 

Again I do hope you get her back soon.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

I agree threaten to get a lawyer involved!
This is terrible, I hope penny will be okay that is beyond terrifying

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratsoff2ya (Aug 19, 2013)

nanashi7 said:


> Why don't they have you back there is my question? My dog is very skittish and when she tried to get out of the kennel post-surgery (nothing major requiring much, she was just coming out of anaesthetic to come home) they allowed me to come back there and coax her down.


I have only had penny for three weeks and she was mishandled by the person I adopted her from (not maliciously; he just clearly didn't know anything about rats). she is still very skittish. only in the last week has she started climbing onto my hand and shoulders. i am at the vet's office right now and I looked at the spot she's in. there's about 3-4 inches of space between the counter and the wall, and the counter is about 10 ft. long. it is too long and narrow to even see her. I am not certain she's even there. the vet said that they have someone who is going to check the humane trap they got every hour. if she's not out by morning then they'll tear the counter out. I am not satisfied with the idea of just waiting 12 hours to take action but I don't know what else to do.


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

Even though she doesn't know you really well - you are the most familiar - won't they leave you back there for 20 minutes or so? You can sit quietly and call to her, she might come to you.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

LAAAAAWWWWWSUUUUUIT! seriously though, consider getting a lawyer involved, or at least telling them that your going to. I bet they'd move like their ass was on fire and their head was catchin'!


----------



## ratsoff2ya (Aug 19, 2013)

just used my iPhone to try to see if I could see her and to be honest it doesn't look like she's there. the vet is saying that she's so small that it might just be hard to see her but I'm worried she's hiding somewhere else. I took a flashlight and looked around the entire hospital but had no luck. I don't see droppings or any other sign of a rat being anywhere around here. he says he saw her run under there. I agree that it looks like there's no way out but maybe she climbed over the carrier they had initially set up and got loose? I have threatened to sue them for negligence and breach of bailment. none of it really matters if I can't find my baby girl though.


----------



## ratsoff2ya (Aug 19, 2013)

oops, the photo uploaded upside down for some reason


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

Wait by gas do they mean like make her sleep? Like Anastasia (don't no how to spell it)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Take a deep breath and relax.... best chances are your rat will soon be home, all screw ups aside. Rats are rather good and surviving. 

I let the rats roam at my dads place, no one was living there and my part wild rat decided to cut a hole into the box spring and hide there and Fuzzy Rat had the bright idea to follow her there, neither came out when called and we had to leave both rats overnight and drive back the next day to recover them. After a day to think about it, Fuzzy Rat came when called and out wild child finally popped out from inside an easy chair. Both rats were fine.

The staff at my vet's office freaked out when I put Fuzzy Rat on the ground and had he walk through the office at heel. They kept telling me I was going to lose my rat... So strangely I had the opposite problem. BTW after walking at heel they asked that we comfort Fuzzy Rat during the exam, and they treated her very much like a human patient. She was the only animal allowed at the clinic without a leash or carrier and she sat on her own chair in the waiting room. She was handled with great care by the vets who let us help rather than have their staff do the handling. When we brought in Amelia, we told the Vet that she was a nice rat and didn't bite but she was not a shoulder rat, the vet still had us do the handling but they closed the doors etc when she was being examined... and of course we brought a carrier.

As to law suits, most states limit the suit to the value of the animal as in retail price... So if someone killed Fuzzy Rat, much less lost her I'd recover about $9.98 for a Jumbo Rat. If someone injured her, I'd have a shot at reasonable vet bills, but some judges might limit them up to the value of the rat. The argument that Fuzzy Rat was a trained shoulder rat would most likely only fly if I found another one that sold at some price. 

A lot would depend on the laws in your state, you might get a few more bucks for negligence, etc, but you would never get an attorney to take the case on commission, your going to have to drop a sizable retainer and pay hourly. This is not to mention court costs which some states don't award on some matters...

Basically, with the best possible judge, in a very animal friendly state and a relative that's an attorney and owes you a big favor, you're still screwed.


----------



## AJ Black-Savage (Aug 6, 2013)

Can't bloody believe this  

Hope penny gets back to you safe and well. 
Big hugs 

Xxxxxx


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Don't give up. Have them pupt the smelliest unhealthy food in the humane trap and hope for the best.

I'm not sure tearing up the counter would be a good idea but I wish you the best of luck. I don't think you need an attorney or lawyer to go to small claims court and set out your case.


----------



## CJMoore (Jul 30, 2013)

I am hoping and praying that this vets office finds your little one today.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Oh my gosh I can't believe this what a crappy vet. Why do vets say that take exotics when they have no idea what they are doing?!? I would write bad reviews on every site you can find. I worry about the dogs and stuff that are there that might try to get her. Wow I am sure you are ticked. They better give you little to no vet bill.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

What a terrible situation, and a useless vet! I hope to God they don't have the cheek to try and charge you any money after all this, don't you give in to them and pay up, they put your pet in a dangerous situation with sub-standard care and you owe them nothing; they should be investigated and that idiot vet shouldn't be seeing animals he clearly has no experience with. I really hope they find Penny soon and that she's not traumatised, poor girl, she'll be so glad to see you again I'm sure! Don't feel bad about taking her there, when something crops up unexpectedly that you're in a flap about like a sudden lump, you don't always think totally clearly, you just want to help. I would also see about a small claims court about perhaps receiving compensation for their malpractise (and your stress!) You should tell them you want to search the place thoroughly too, if Penny was in the process of getting used to you then your voice might just be familiar enough to coax her out for a look.


----------



## ratsoff2ya (Aug 19, 2013)

thank you everyone for the kind words. unfortunately there's been a new twist in this horrible drama. i'll just repost what i wrote on instagram:

penny update: i went to the vet's office at 6:30 last night with every intention of staying until i had my baby with me again. the space she crawled into was too narrow and long to see if she was actually there, so i used my phone to take pics of it and it looked like there was no sign of her. after over 3 hours of waiting by the trap they had set up i had to admit that my presence wasn't going to help and went home without her. this morning she still wasn't in the trap so the vet removed the cupboards only to discover a small gap in the drywall that she had clearly slipped through. so basically penny could be anywhere in the building. they have explained the situation to "pest" control (bleh) so they're going to send someone by to see if they can figure out where she is.


----------



## Piff (Aug 29, 2013)

Ohmygosh! That's horrible! Get all your friend in and help search the building!


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Missing rats are stressful... We had a 8 week old rat go native and live outdoors for 5 months. She killed things and lived with pitbulls and terrorized cats. She eventually died in a tragic accident after she came home. She was part wild and as much as we loved her and she loved us, her adventures out there were likely some of the best times of her life. When she came back there wasn't a hair out of place.

I'm not suggesting your rat is in any way better off. I'm just reminding you rats are built for survival. Try to stay calm as much as you can and hope for the best. Most of the time these things end well despite your worrying not because of it. 

Hold on and hope for the best.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

You better make sure that "pest control" person understands he has to use HUMANE and LIVE traps.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

I wonder if they'll have the gall to charge you if they can get her back to you alive?


----------



## ratsoff2ya (Aug 19, 2013)

just talked to the vet - the pest control dude laid out a bunch of humane traps with some fancy bait. he arranged pieces of wood to block off any route besides the ones directly leading to the traps. basically all we can do is wait now. 

besides being distraught about penny, i am really concerned about my other rat marceline. she has never been a solo rat and i could tell that she was lonely yesterday while penny was gone. if worst case scenario penny is not found, how long do i wait before finding a cagemate for marcie? it is horrible to think about "replacing" penny but i need to take the best care of the rat i currently have with me.

to give some background, my last companion was a cat i adopted named tesla who was baaaasically the furry love of my life. i went out of town and left him with a "friend" - long story short, she lost him too and then proceeded to ignore and BLOCK me when i wanted to pick him up again. it wasn't until a post i made on tumblr went viral did she let me know what happened. he was never found. i can't believe i'm in the same situation again. i really wanted to do right by my next companion animals. i thought i was being responsible by taking penny to the vet.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Someone caught their rat a month later...so it really is up to your best judgement. Would you be adverse to THREE rats two months from now?


----------



## ratsoff2ya (Aug 19, 2013)

i am not adverse to having 837294 rats except that i only have a petco rat manor cage and i'm not sure it would be big enough for more than two rats. eventually i'll upgrade to a critter nation but i just lost my job so that's not happening any time soon. my concern is that penny went missing several miles from her home - she's not around anything familiar so it seems unlikely that if she managed to get out of the building, she'd come back there for any reason. but maybe she's still in the walls. i have no idea what to do.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

PetCo Manor holds 3-4 rats. Rats luckily mark for a good reason, it guides them to "safe" places. She is likely still inside as that is also safer.

Contact your states veterinary board, please. That will start an investigation into their business...


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I think a petco rat manor would hold 3 females fine.


----------



## ratsoff2ya (Aug 19, 2013)

good to know. i would love to have more rats anyway. i just checked craigslist, petfinder, and the adoption center here and didn't come up with much but i'll keep my eyes open. if anyone sees any female (or neutered male) rats around 2-3 months old available in the southern california area let me know. i don't really have a strong personal preference for babies, i just don't want to adopt a senior girl only to have to find another cagemate for marcie in six months.


----------



## ratsoff2ya (Aug 19, 2013)

also i will be sure to contact the vet board. still can't believe this is actually happening.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

http://www.ratfanclub.org/adopt.html


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

So sorry you haven't found your little girl yet- I have a feeling she will show up very soon!!


----------



## tctara (Dec 30, 2012)

OMG this is insane. I hope Penny shows up soon!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## monster_paws (Jan 17, 2013)

Hope you find her. I've actually driven by that vet place before, now I know to never go there.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Just wondered what the status with this was I have been keeping up with it. I pray your girl is ok and that the vet office doesn't dare charge you. If they even attempt to charge you I would rip that paper up in their face and walk out the door. Seriously this is ridiculous.


----------



## ratsoff2ya (Aug 19, 2013)

penny hasn't been found. they said they'll keep the traps up through the weekend but after that they're returning them to pest control. i don't know what else to do.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

You should tell them they must keep the traps up until your rat is caught. You better receive monetary compensation. Let them know you are reporting them.


----------



## TobyRat (May 24, 2011)

So sorry to hear of what happened. I think they should definitely leave the traps up longer though.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

ratsoff2ya said:


> penny hasn't been found. they said they'll keep the traps up through the weekend but after that they're returning them to pest control. i don't know what else to do.


Have they stated what they intend to do to remedy the situation if Penny isn't found? 

If they're already letting you know they intend on giving up, removing the live traps, after the weekend. Surely they realize they need to "make it right" in the event she's not returned to you.

If they haven't already offered you "something", for example. Replacement rat and 1 or 2 "free" vet visits. Then you need to let them know that you "expect" them to make it right. BTW even though you might not want to take a new rat to them. It's would be nice to know that they actually felt some remorse about what happened and went above and beyond to try and make it right.

A new rat is relatively inexpensive for them. Offering free vet care is also inexpensive for a vet clinic. It's really the least they should be willing to do, under the circumstances.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Wow I just really can't believe this story I hope your baby is found. They better make it right in one way or another. I would get the authorities involved if necessary. This is not something like a quicked toenail you are unhappy about they lost your pet!!! Too me that would be kind of a big problem. Did they start draining the abcess when she ran off or not yet?


----------



## Sharhino (Sep 6, 2013)

This makes me so sad, and I keep checking this post hoping your baby is found. I'm praying for both.


----------



## ratsoff2ya (Aug 19, 2013)

THEY CAUGHT PENNY THIS MORNING

(too bad I impulsively adopted a pair of rats yesterday. she's going to be like, "what the ****, mom!" ah, at least I've got a nice-sized mischief and an excuse to upgrade to the CN now)


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I am so happy to hear that!!!  Did they try to charge you or anything? hahah lol the more the better :


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

SO HAPPY :3 Made my day. Hope all is well


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

How is her health? I imagine she might be skinny after so many days without real food.


----------



## ratsoff2ya (Aug 19, 2013)

I haven't seen her yet. I'm driving down from LA right now to pick her up. Does anyone have any advice for handling and caring for her after this experience? don't forget that she doesn't totally trust me yet. I'm sure this debacle didnt help.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

A lot of trust-training and immersing will be a good idea, she will no doubt be shaken up after her ordeal, so extra tlc, yummy treats and gentle attention are a good way to start. Poor little girl, so glad she's been found! Even if she's wary and frightened after this, there's every possibility that she will be able to begin bonding with you again and successfully become another loving friend.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I would give her a couple hours to eat and drink in the cage, then be quiet and slow when approaching her. Offer yummy foods. Try to remind her who you are. Tonight or tomorrow I would do immersion. She's been through a lot more than your typical rat.


----------



## Piff (Aug 29, 2013)

Yes! Oh thank goodness she was found! that must have been horrible.. poor you and poor Penny! And congrats on the rat upgrade ;D


----------



## ratsoff2ya (Aug 19, 2013)

besides being super dusty, penny seems fine! she groomed my fingers and bruxed the entire ride home, and when she and marceline first saw each other they hopped around in circles like little bunnies. the two of them are curled up in a hammock now, along with a big hunk of sweet potato. soooo happy that everything worked out. she is going to be pissed when she finds out that she's getting a bath this week though. 

in case anyone is wondering, no, the vet did not dare try to charge me for anything. i even got her baytril for free. everyone seemed genuinely happy to see us reunited. some of the vet techs asked to take pictures of me and penny together.

thank you everyone for the encouragement during this entire debacle. only a couple of my friends have rats so most people in my life don't understand why i was making such a big deal of everything. y'all offered a lot of great support and advice, so thanks again <3


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

I have been following this thread vigilantly and I am so stinkin' relieved and excited to hear she is safe and sound with you!  I was getting really stressed out for you and poor Penny! I can't imagine what I would've done if it had been my rat... I probably would've shouted the vet's head off which really wouldn't've helped any. 

It seems that Penny is also extremely glad she is home. ^_^


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

ratsoff2ya said:


> THEY CAUGHT PENNY THIS MORNING
> 
> (too bad I impulsively adopted a pair of rats yesterday. she's going to be like, "what the ****, mom!" ah, at least I've got a nice-sized mischief and an excuse to upgrade to the CN now)



This is so awesome!!!!!!! Welcome home Penny!!!!!!


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

So good to hear!  I am so happy she is back home!


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Yay!!!! The day I start following this thread she gets found!!! I also have a rat named penny! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

IS PENNY A SIAMESE DUMBO!?
I HAVE A SIAMESE DUMBO, HER NAME IS TOAST.
ooooh omg she is sooooo cute and adorable

For some reason I pictured her as a beige hooded. 
I love siamese dumbos ;u;


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

the sweet potato is cooked right btw?
Raw sweet potato is on the list of things rats should never eat


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Voltage said:


> the sweet potato is cooked right btw?Raw sweet potato is on the list of things rats should never eat


 I was just about to ask this!


----------



## ratsoff2ya (Aug 19, 2013)

yes, the sweet potato is cooked!

i have no idea what penny is. when i first got penny she looked like a champagne hooded (with a slightly darker nose). over the last month her champagne has completely disappeared and her nose and tail area is significantly darker. i know rats' coats can change over time (especially when they are young) but going from hooded to siamese seems... not possible. maybe she's just dirty.

also GUESS WHAT MARCELINE NOW HAS AN ABSCESS TOO. in the same exact spot as penny's. what the heck, man. i read the abscess treatment thread here and i might just do it myself since i'm poor, oh and also everyone i leave my pets with loses them. any tips on applying a warm compress to a wiggly young female rat?


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

That is how siamese rats work. They start out a champagne color then they molt and become siamese. Toast was the same way.
She went through her molt while at the vet (she had to stay for three weeks cause it was on petsmart's dollar) and I'd have thought they'd given me a different rat if it weren't for the fact that I visited her while she was there and she still had the head tilt and recognized me.

This is Toast before she molted https://scontent-a-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/945544_519574654776189_1267864722_n.jpg
This is her afterward https://scontent-a-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/487904_561369833930004_1103760621_n.jpg

There is also an illustration of her as my icon


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

ratsoff2ya said:


> also GUESS WHAT MARCELINE NOW HAS AN ABSCESS TOO. in the same exact spot as penny's. what the heck, man. i read the abscess treatment thread here and i might just do it myself since i'm poor, oh and also everyone i leave my pets with loses them. any tips on applying a warm compress to a wiggly young female rat?


So sorry to hear!  Does she sit still when you offer her a treat? Maybe if you gave her something big that she'd have to work on she could stay still long enough for you to press it?


----------



## ratsoff2ya (Aug 19, 2013)

Voltage said:


> That is how siamese rats work. They start out a champagne color then they molt and become siamese. Toast was the same way.
> She went through her molt while at the vet (she had to stay for three weeks cause it was on petsmart's dollar) and I'd have thought they'd given me a different rat if it weren't for the fact that I visited her while she was there and she still had the head tilt and recognized me.
> 
> This is Toast before she molted https://scontent-a-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/945544_519574654776189_1267864722_n.jpg
> ...


how strange! i never knew that before. then yes, penny is definitely a siamese dumbo and she looks just like your toast! i have had fleeting moments of "WHAT IF MY ROOMMATES LOST PENNY AND REPLACED HER WITH A NEW RAT WITHOUT TELLING ME" but 1. that is ridiculous 2. my roommates don't know anything about rats, where to get them, etc. also my roommates are not terrible people. haha



Xerneas said:


> So sorry to hear!  Does she sit still when you offer her a treat? Maybe if you gave her something big that she'd have to work on she could stay still long enough for you to press it?


kind of, but the abscess is on her neck right under her chin so that's not an easy place to get to while she's eating. bah humbug! the rat gods are frowning upon me apparently


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

I'm terrified of the same thing except for with vets, when my baby girl (my dog) got parvo I was TERRIFIED the vet was going to replace her. While they didn't replace her with a different dog she did come back a very skittish dog....She was so rambunctious as a puppy then came back scared of everything. She also ended up being extremely small for a full grown labrador.
I was scared they'd do that to me with Toast too cept like I said I visited to make sure and then when I got to pick her up they had to put her in a card board box which they filled with bedding, a chew stick and some noms. I also bought Cappuccino same time that I picked her up. And Toast kept sticking her nose out the holes to smell me and was trying to chew her way out and when I opened the box she tackled me and snuggled me


----------



## silverfox (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm not sure if it would work with a larger rat, but I know one of the rats from my previous pair had a nasty abscess on her neck. I held her still by the scruff of her neck with her back laying against my hand while I used a warm washcloth to bring the pus to a head. She didn't like it, but she held still long enough for me to start cleaning it out. Then she wiggled like heck and I had to try to grow extra fingers to hold her down.

I'm not sure if it's the most technical way to get it done, but it worked. Also, great to hear that Penny is back home!


----------



## aknapoli (Oct 20, 2012)

I think you said you're in LA? Depending on where you are and if you don't mind a bit of a drive, the VCA in Pasadena (A Breed Apart) is wonderful. Glendale Small Animal Hospital is fantastic too, but much busier. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## YourSoJelly (Apr 22, 2013)

I am so happy they found her! I have been following this thread since day 1, and I am overjoyed to hear she is all well! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratsoff2ya (Aug 19, 2013)

silverfox said:


> I'm not sure if it would work with a larger rat, but I know one of the rats from my previous pair had a nasty abscess on her neck. I held her still by the scruff of her neck with her back laying against my hand while I used a warm washcloth to bring the pus to a head. She didn't like it, but she held still long enough for me to start cleaning it out. Then she wiggled like heck and I had to try to grow extra fingers to hold her down.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's the most technical way to get it done, but it worked. Also, great to hear that Penny is back home!


thank you! i'll try this! 



aknapoli said:


> I think you said you're in LA? Depending on where you are and if you don't mind a bit of a drive, the VCA in Pasadena (A Breed Apart) is wonderful. Glendale Small Animal Hospital is fantastic too, but much busier.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


i am currently in long beach but i am moving to glassell park with my boyfriend this week, so that sounds perfect! thank you!


----------



## aknapoli (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh great! I'm glad I could help. We love the VCA in Pasadena. The staff love our boys and are always really sweet.


----------



## Sharhino (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm so glad you got your baby back!!!!! :d


----------

